# Weird symptoms of whole body numbness



## yyuunnaa (Dec 20, 2013)

5 month after my kid birth in May, I was diagnosed as postpartum thyroidities. Hyperthyroidism first, then after taking medication for 10 days, it turned to hypothyroidism, tsh 50.

When this happened, I did not feel any particularly uncomfortable until I started to take synthroid 50ug. I felt very uncomfortable, and my heart rate reached to 120 even while laying down on bed. After taking synthroid for a month, tsh was lowered down to 10. My doctor suggested to stop the medication considering my big reaction to the medication. Another one month after stopping medication, tsh turned to 3.4 normal. But, my fingers started to swell, in August, tsh was 5.5. I started to take synthroid again 25ug. Soon after that, my right side body started to fell numbness and loss deeper sensation beneath the skin, especially my right hand and foot. Considering this might be related with the synthroid, I stopped medication. Since then, I have not taken any medication yet. The numbness was getting severe more and more after stopping the medication, even thought during this period of time several blood works all showed my thyroid level was normal. Now, my whole body starts feel numbness and big loss of deeper sensation, even my tongue starts to numb.

Right now, I just started to take antidepressant considering all what I have felt could because the depression. However, after couple days, I did not feel any better. On the contrary, I can feel the numbness getting worse every day.

Electrolyte deficiency, hypokalemia, lyme, MS, anemia, all were ruled out by tests. Although TPO Ab=195 and MRI showed a possible brain lesion, my doctor is not sure whether they are related to my symptoms or not.

Any thoughts or experience for the possible causes or diagnose on my current symptoms and conditions, I deeply appreciate.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the board.

An ultra-sound of your thyroid would be good and more antibodies' tests would be good. TSI, Trab, Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab.

I am sorry you are having such a tough time of it.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi, I read that b12 can cause some of these symptoms, maybe you should have yours tested?

*What are symptoms of low B12?* Symptoms can vary from person to person, but can include numbness and tingling in your hands, arms, legs or feet, tremors, poor reflexes, tongue soreness, leg pain, or difficulty walking with balance. You can feel weak, breathless. Psychologically, you may have memory issues, irritability, confusion, brain fog or depression. Young women may have difficulty getting pregnant due to low B12. You can have headaches with low B12.

http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com/b12/


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I would pursue to "possible brain lesion" with a neurologist and/or neuroendocrinologist. Any swelling in the brain could cause numbness.


----------



## yyuunnaa (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks for all thoughts above about my conditions.



CA-Lynn said:


> I would pursue to "possible brain lesion" with a neurologist and/or neuroendocrinologist. Any swelling in the brain could cause numbness.


I am sure I was diagnosed Hashimoto, all the other antibody tests are negative. B12 is tested normal. MRI does not show any swelling in my brain.

I am concerned about this possible brain lesion causing all my current symptoms. My doctor thinks brain lesion could be caused by Hashimoto, but he can not be sure about it.

Is there any way or diagnose to confirm this brain lesion has anything to do with my current symptoms?

Besides, if I have Hashimoto's brain (not sure yet), can it be recovered without any treatment or I have to take steroid?

Thank you all. Have a good holiday.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Brain lesion caused by Hashimoto's? What kind of doctor [specialist] is this that thinks so?

I went a-googling and found this regarding Hashimoto Encephalopathy:

http://www.ajnr.org/content/25/5/807.full


----------



## yyuunnaa (Dec 20, 2013)

CA-Lynn said:


> Brain lesion caused by Hashimoto's? What kind of doctor [specialist] is this that thinks so?
> 
> I went a-googling and found this regarding Hashimoto Encephalopathy:
> 
> http://www.ajnr.org/content/25/5/807.full


I finally got a copy of my MRI report. Here is what it says:

"The ventricles and sulci are within normal limits in size and configuration. Patchy and several small scattered areas of abnormally increased signal intensity are seen within the periventricular and subcortical white matter of both cerebral hemispheres on the FLAIR and T2 - weighted images. These vary from 2mm to 9mm in size. Their MRI appearance is nonspecific. They can be seen in the setting of a demyelination disorder such as multiple sclerosis. Alternatively they could represent areas of minimal small vessel ischemic disease. They can be seen in patients with history migraine headaches. They have not significantly changed since the previous examination."

Do you have any clue about my case? Really appreciate your help!!!


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Have you been checked for a syringomyelia? Has anyone checked your spinal cord to see how things are? I.e,


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

yyuunnaa said:


> I finally got a copy of my MRI report. Here is what it says:
> 
> "The ventricles and sulci are within normal limits in size and configuration. Patchy and several small scattered areas of abnormally increased signal intensity are seen within the periventricular and subcortical white matter of both cerebral hemispheres on the FLAIR and T2 - weighted images. These vary from 2mm to 9mm in size. Their MRI appearance is nonspecific. They can be seen in the setting of a demyelination disorder such as multiple sclerosis. Alternatively they could represent areas of minimal small vessel ischemic disease. They can be seen in patients with history migraine headaches. They have not significantly changed since the previous examination."
> 
> Do you have any clue about my case? Really appreciate your help!!!


At this point I would demand to be sent to a specialist who deals with this sort of thing. MS is a very serious diagnosis and other things need to be tested and ruled out. It may not be MS but something that imitates it. Many autoimmune disorders and dysfunctions of the nervous system mimic each other, and only with careful testing can they be ruled out. A neurologist and rheumatologist would be good bets to start off with, given the test results and you symptoms.

Also keep in mind that things have not gotten worse via these findings, which can be seen as a blessing in itself.


----------

